# chain link gate to wooden posts



## Richard Pryor (Jun 25, 2016)

We've built an enclosure for our chickens using welded wire wire fence and wooden 4.5x4.5 treated posts. We decided to take the easy route and use a chain link gate though. We found the hinge screws that go into the hinge post, but finding some kind of latching system has been fruitless. Biggest fork latch I could find is 4". Right now I'm using a chain wrapped around the gate and post and although it gets the job done, I'd prefer a latch intended for attaching to a wooden post, or any better than what I currently have. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

You might have to buy 2 one set for wood and one set for the chain link,


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

Amazon and search box type

Gate Fork Latch

Mounts to the 4x4 instead of gate.


----------



## Richard Pryor (Jun 25, 2016)

Thx RRH


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

When shopping you need to know the distance between gate and post. The latch I posted could be to short . the fork could be to long.:vs_cool:


----------



## Richard Pryor (Jun 25, 2016)

Yes Nealtw. Right now they're super close to each other. So yours might be a better option (albeit more expensive). I could always play with the hinges. What should I search for to see the ones you posted? amazon preferably. Thanks again.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Richard Pryor said:


> Yes Nealtw. Right now they're super close to each other. So yours might be a better option (albeit more expensive). I could always play with the hinges. What should I search for to see the ones you posted? amazon preferably. Thanks again.


I just google chain link gate latch.
You should be able to find the one for wood with just a search for a gate latch.


----------

